# MN where to buy beef brisket question



## mnfred (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello all.  I am a bit frustrated, maybe because I am "old", but I am having trouble finding a beef brisket larger than 2-3 lbs. in the Twin Cities area of Minnesota.  I have looked at Costco and have never been impressed with what they had to offer.  Could my expectations be too high?  Where might I find a decent brisket flat around here?  Thanks in advance to anyone that will humor me with an answer.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 1, 2010)

All I know is that in my area they give us 2 options.
1. A4-5lb flat all trimmed down for $4.99 each, well to hell with that!
2. SuperWalmart has full packers for $1.69lb, may not be the greatest of qualities out there but hey, which would you choose?
I would think you could find a local butcher if you are close to a bigger city, would be more expensive but you would most likely be getting better quality.
Any chance you have a Restaurant Depot around you?  Hear they have good deals and good meat.

*Hmmm...I did just notice there is a Restaurant Depot right across the Walt Whitman Bridge in Philly, only 45 minutes drive!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea check out Sams or Walmart.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2010)

I also would think that Sam's and Wally world would have a whole packers being a giant national company and all.


----------



## hemi (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't care for wally world much but I always get my packers there.
  Ain't got a sam's close and alla briskets everywhere else is already 
corned, cured, or what have you.

  I ain't found much else to compare them to But it always comes out good.   Hemi.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 1, 2010)

Get your butcher to order you one in . Or find out where Tuffy got the brisket he gave  Jack's Old South . What a monster .


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 1, 2010)

I get flats a Costco or packers at Restaurant Depot, the wife will get a packer now and then at walmart


----------



## meateater (Feb 1, 2010)

Sams the place in my area.


----------

